# going on holiday



## billy88 (Nov 30, 2010)

hi all. some advice plz. i am in the forces an live in germany i got my cockatiel 2 an a bit months ago. unfortunatly in 2 weeks me and my family have got to go back to the UK for 6 days. my plan is to leave a key with next door to access casper and top up his food and water. do u think this will be ok. any other advice on me going away. i just hope he doesnt h8 me wen i come back


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Please make sure next door neighbour will care for him properly day to day care.
I honestly don't think changing the food and water is enough as your tiel will become really bored easy as sitting looking at walls for days will drive me crazy lol
Honestly a holiday in the uk lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He needs his dishes cleaned and food and water changed every day. They should also be very careful that he does not fly out of the cage and they can't get him back in. Is he clipped, it might be safer to get him clipped so he won't fly out of the cage when they wipe down his grate and change his papers (which should be done aswell). He might not trust a stranger to step up and go back in the cage. If they can they should talk to him for a while and mabey give him a millet treat or another treat that will not go bad and need to be taken out in a few hours like veggies would. 
Have fun on your trip and let us know how your tiel does


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

If you are friendly with your neighbours have them come over and meet casper if they haven't already and therefore he will know them when they come over. Also go through his routine with them if he has one and get him to step up for them and play with them a little if he is hand tame. Have a back up bird sitter too just in case they aren't able to come over one day - and give them your vets details and let them know what to do in case of a blood feather/emergency. Have a safe trip


----------



## Emi (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm quite lucky as I have my mother look after my 'tiel when I'm away, and my last holiday I was gone almost two weeks. Before I leave I always make sure she gets more acquainted and then leave the room with her still in there talking to him. Whilst I'm gone she'll go up to see him and talk to him for a few minutes every few hours, and feed him treats through the cage.

Although I still don't think it's enough really. Apparently he's just not the same when I'm gone, he goes quiet and it's actually kinda sad.

I would also suggest not talking to your bird on the phone. It sounds like a nice thing to do but I'm told it freaked my little guy out because the phone distorts your voice slightly and you're nowhere around. I was so looking forward to hearing him chirp down the phone too.


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey, we got our Cuddy vel Tarty  3 months ago and a week ago we left for a few days. My friend (whom she doesn't particulary like as she only loves my fiance  so tough cookie) came over to ours every day to change water/ food, give veggies and SAT with her for an hour EVERY DAY. In fairness we have a couple of canaries as well so they all kept each other company but when we came back the whole gang was healthy and happy


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

When I went back to Australia for the Christmas holidays (5wks) we left Kikou with my bf's parents for that time, but beforehand we left her for a weekend here and there so she could get used to them and they get used to her (since they don't have pets). In the end they spoilt her so rotten that she's now carrying on like a teenager lol but she was fine, I went through the cleaning/eating side of things and of course the details of my vet as well as the number where they could contact me. They now say that the place feels empty without her! 
I think if you prepare the person who's going to look after your bird well in advance everything should be fine.


----------



## billy88 (Nov 30, 2010)

its not a holiday as such i gta go an see sick family. am realy nervous about leaving him . there going to come in clean his fod out and water and also change his paper at the bottom which will be rather easy as its a slide out one so everything can be accessed from the outside. i am also about to start his room in the celler were they can let him out on2 his perches to exercise which will give them chance to clean the cage out and am goin to ask if they will take his cage into there house for a hour or 2 a day just to keep him company. am so nervous lol


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

If they can take his cage into their house for an hour or so every day it will help a lot.
Before we rehomed Billy his previous owners went on holiday and asked us to pop in and change food and water every day. He (and their other bird) were really clingy so I took a book every day and sat with them for about an hour. (It was this that got me so fond of Billy and why I asked to be considered if they every decided they didn't want him. He was in our house within a week)
Could your bird actually move in with your neighbour whilst you are away?

Sorry to hear about your ill family member, I hope all goes well on your visit x


----------

